# Officer Down: Rogelio "Roy" Gonzales



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

07/17/2005

Franklin Parish deputy killed in the line of duty

Officer Down: Rogelio "Roy" Gonzales - [Winnsboro, Louisiana]

Biographical Info

Age: 47

Additional info: Sgt. Gonzales was a 9-year veteran of the Franklin Parish Sheriff's Office. He is survived by his wife and 9-year old son.

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Sgt. Gonzales responded to a disturbance call where he was confronted by the suspect outside with several firearms. The suspect began firing and killed Sgt. Gonzales.

Date of Incident: July 15, 2005

Suspect Info: The shooter, Jim Temple, was shot and killed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Associated Press

A Franklin Parish sheriff's deputy was shot and killed Friday night after responding to a call from a crop duster pilot who said someone was firing at his plane, according to state police.

Two Franklin Parish Sheriff's Office units responded to the call. The pilot said a man on Highway 128, near Gilbert, had shot at his plane. When the units arrived at the suspect's home, he was waiting outside, armed with several firearms and possibly other weapons, state police said. When officers told the man to drop his weapons, he opened fire, killing one deputy and wounding another.

State police identifed the suspected gunman as Jim Temple. The slain officer was Rogelio "Roy" Gonzales.


----------

